# A Real Challenge!!



## chriselle (Feb 1, 2009)

OK.  Here is my attempt at one of Gary Peck's offerings.  If any of you fellow penturners are up to test your skills, wits and patience then this is the "kit" for you.  There's absolutely no room for error.  The kit has no tubes or bushings so you have to really think outside the box.  I cheated and found I could use a set of Jr. Gent II tubes which helped a lot.  You'll want to be set up with pin chucks and turning between centers and you'll have to grind yourself a custom tenon tool.  Also, you'll use your digital calipers a bunch.  
Anyway, it turned out quite well considering all the possibilities for failure.  The design is a little shorter in the body than I usually make but this one is for my wife and that's what she wanted.  I also turned a matching finial which I'll sub in for the glass one that came with the kit.

AND,, the fantastic blank is one of Dawn and Ed's,, Thanks guys.  

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## rdunn12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome work.I like it.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 1, 2009)

I agree with Ronald .......It`s awesome.


----------



## kirkfranks (Feb 1, 2009)

First off WOW.  That is really nice.  I like the shape you gave it.

Question:  Can you explain about the need for a custom tenon tool?  Are you saying that it needs to have a tenon cut on the cap blank (similar to a Euro pen?)


----------



## Nickfff (Feb 1, 2009)

looks very cool...how do you get the kit? is it through a website?


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 1, 2009)

Very, very nice.  Please post when you change the finial.  I think that will really set it off.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 1, 2009)

It's really beautiful.  Is that the same kit Firefyter was working with on his super thin pen?


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 1, 2009)

Very cool, I like it.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 1, 2009)

I love the shape, great work!


----------



## Rarest wood (Feb 1, 2009)

I love that and would be proud to own it


----------



## splinter99 (Feb 1, 2009)

Outstanding job!


----------



## leehljp (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful pen, color and photo! I'll take it if you are offering it! :biggrin:


----------



## chriselle (Feb 1, 2009)

kirkfranks said:


> First off WOW.  That is really nice.  I like the shape you gave it.
> 
> Question:  Can you explain about the need for a custom tenon tool?  Are you saying that it needs to have a tenon cut on the cap blank (similar to a Euro pen?)



Yes, there are no compression fittings so all of the mating between parts and blanks (cap and body) are done with tenons like a euro but without any bushing guides.  The tenon surface area is very small (sorry I didn't measure but no more than 1 or maybe 2 mm) The tenons have to be a perfect fit.  I finished the cap blank between centers and because of the small tenon size my regular tenon tool wouldn't work.

I got the kits from Gary Peck who is a forum member from Singapore and yes it is the same kit that Firefyter used for his "thin" pen he posted here last week.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=41964


----------



## bitshird (Feb 1, 2009)

Chris you did a wonderful job, The grip looks like it would be comfortable as a user, and the blank went well with the parts


----------



## garypeck (Feb 1, 2009)

how is it that we use the same kit..... but you guys just churn out works of art...... hahahaha

Very very Nice pen!!!!!


----------



## YORKGUM (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow. Sweet. Nice job.:RockOn:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful pen Chris ! I know a nice Aussie fella that would love to have one of those !!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## chriselle (Feb 2, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> Beautiful pen Chris ! I know a nice Aussie fella that would love to have one of those !!! LOL :biggrin:



Hahaha.... This one was kind of a "hack and slash" affair but if I can get the construction down tight....maybe.


----------



## garypeck (Feb 2, 2009)

chriselle said:


> Hahaha.... This one was kind of a "hack and slash" affair but if I can get the construction down tight....maybe.


 
I know of a guy whom will like this pen too...... namely MEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## talbot (Feb 2, 2009)

Gorgeous pen Chris, love the shape, the finish and the material. I think your efforts with the kit have paid off. I bet your wife was delighted with it.
regards, Bill


----------



## Mike in Nanaimo (Feb 2, 2009)

Very nice Chris. Well done. Ed & Dawn sure have nice blanks.


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow, that is a very nice pen.


----------



## akbar24601 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well Chris, for all of the grief you are talking about, that is an exceptional looking pen!!! Great finish and photos too!!!


----------



## chriselle (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words.  I'm a glutton for punishment as I've already got the "gears" turning for the second kit Gary sent me.  The next will be without tubes and maybe a double closed end.


----------



## garypeck (Feb 2, 2009)

chriselle said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. I'm a glutton for punishment as I've already got the "gears" turning for the second kit Gary sent me. The next will be without tubes and maybe a double closed end.


 
Hi Chris,

If you need more of those kits, let me know..... maybe we could do a trade or something.... i;ll be looking for kits that are easier to build...... or blanks would be good too..... hahahahaha


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *chriselle*
> and maybe a double closed end.


 
How do you write with it?


----------



## shull (Feb 2, 2009)

beautiful pen. Very nice fit and finish.


----------



## chriselle (Feb 2, 2009)

Pen Maker said:


> How do you write with it?



Who said anything about writing??  I'm an arteest!!  

There's always ONE smart@$$ in the crowd.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 2, 2009)

What will you call it, the Zen Pen?


----------



## chriselle (Feb 2, 2009)

Pen Maker said:


> What will you call it, the Zen Pen?



"One Hand Clapping"


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 2, 2009)

I know I'm a little off tonight. Could've given me a golf clap!


----------



## VisExp (Feb 6, 2009)

Chris, that's a beautiful looking pen.


----------



## SherryD (Feb 6, 2009)

Just a whole bunch of nice things going on with this pen.  Very nice work.


----------



## davinci27 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey Chris, I got some of these kits from Gary as well, and I think a baron/sedona tube and bushings may be a good match.  I've only done the lower barrel so far, but the tube works well, and the tenon is the same diameter as the baron/sedona bushing.  I'll turn the upper barrel tomorrow and will let you know if it works as well.


----------



## simomatra (Feb 7, 2009)

Chris, it looks just as good over here gota love that pen and what a stunning blank.

Look forward to seeing that new one.


----------



## george (Feb 7, 2009)

Great, great, great. And great on more time. Congrats.


----------



## chriselle (Feb 7, 2009)

davinci27 said:


> Hey Chris, I got some of these kits from Gary as well, and I think a baron/sedona tube and bushings may be a good match.  I've only done the lower barrel so far, but the tube works well, and the tenon is the same diameter as the baron/sedona bushing.  I'll turn the upper barrel tomorrow and will let you know if it works as well.



Ben,  Actually I have some 10 mm tubes kicking around here and those will work as well and like the baron tubes you will have a lot more meat on the tenon.  Yes, I noticed the baron bushings for the tenon are a match but I just used the calipers. 
  BTW, that's a spiffy idea of using inserts on the 7mm chuck.  I really hate using these pin chucks but I can't order anything from AS.  Hopefully, that AS group buy will be happening soon.  Looking forward to seeing your pen.


----------

